
The Rise of the Fitness Creator - Cpevans
https://insider.fitt.co/the-rise-of-the-fitness-creator/
======
Cpevans
As consumer habits shift, and new digital tools emerge, the rise of the
fitness creator could be more disruptive to the industry than Peloton.

